# Fort Washington night fishing?



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Does the park have lights or should I bring my own, any other tips appreciated, never been there before but been craving for some catfish. I need to redeem myself after that disgusting Fletcher's boathouse skunk this monday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish Snatcha

I'm pretty sure you can't fish Ft. Washington Park during night time.. the gates should be closed


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

What if you get there before they close?


----------



## SpeedRacer

I think they close the gates at night so even if you were to fish, you at night you might not be able to get out until they open the gates in the morning. 

If you plan on fishing at the light house, be prepared to lose a lot of rigs. Lots of hang ups. The channel is really close there (facing virginia) but the current is fast during the tide. If you fish too far to the right, there is a cable that you are guaranteed on snagging. Facing Mt. Vernon can be really productive too. It's shallow but if you can cast to the right from that area, you can reach the channel. Last time I went there, tree's were growing and covering some of the better spots and it was hard to cast heavers. You can catch some really big cats, bass, crappie, wp, yp and an occasional rock, gar and I would assume now Snakeheads. 

I've had the best luck with cats using Herring. Though some days, shiners worked better. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Fish Snatcha

they should kick you out and if they don't you will be locked in the park until someone opens the gate.. I have talked to someone fishing there before who claims to have been locked in there before.. I've never done any cat fishing there (i go to Accokeek), but it seems most come down there to catch bass...


----------



## twcrawford

Ditto. FT Washington Park is a bass spot and Accokeek (Farmington) is the cat spot


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Thanks for the replies, you guys just saved me from what would have been a very bad night fishing trip. I'll chech out accokeek, never heard of it before.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Is there a specific spot in accokeek you guys are reffering to?


----------



## Fish Snatcha

yea it is.. umm Colonial Farm is one place with a Pier (I don't like to fish there due to the small pier but excellent for catfish), the second place and my favorite for catfish is Farmington Landing (I believe). Farmington Landing is in the cut (kinda hidden), so I don't feel right giving directions for that one and you end up getting lost. Hopefully twcrawford can come in here and give better directions to get there, as I believe I told him about that spot about a year ago, and he has fished it much recent then I probably have.. But what I can tell you is you is keep heading down 210 (indian head hwy) past fort washington and make a right onto Farmington rd. After that I can't tell you what street to make the right turn because I don't know the name of it. Both of these spots are about 12 mins away from each other and produce huge catfish.. message TWcrawford for directions, also you can prob search for the threads me and him was going back and forward talking about these locations.. Both of these locations is about less than 15 mins away from Ft. Washington Park to give you a estimate on the drive..

Oh yea you can google Colonial Farm for directions, I didn't see directions for Farmington Landing however..


----------



## earl of DC

go to Va if you want to catfish


----------



## SpeedRacer

I have to disagree with you guys about Ft. Washington. I'm not disrespecting your opinions but just a difference in opinion. I've had better luck fishing Ft. Washington (at the lighthouse) for big cats than at the pier at Piscataway Colonial Farms. What I do like about it is I can fish for bass and have a better chance of catching one than at the pier. What I don't like about is, there are a lot of snags there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fish Snatcha

SpeedRacer said:


> I have to disagree with you guys about Ft. Washington. I'm not disrespecting your opinions but just a difference in opinion. I've had better luck fishing Ft. Washington (at the lighthouse) for big cats than at the pier at Piscataway Colonial Farms. What I do like about it is I can fish for bass and have a better chance of catching one than at the pier. What I don't like about is, there are a lot of snags there. Just my 2 cents.


oh I feel you.. you probably do catch big catfish out there, when I talk about Accokeek I'm not even referring to Colonial Farm, I am talking about Farmington Landing (Much Better), and I said most people I see fishing at FW Park is fishing for Bass (throwing lures, not soaking bait), i've caught so many cats in Accokeek I don't even enjoy fishing for them anymore (moved on to saltwater).. With that being said you can be successful at all three places, but you can't fish at night at Colonial, or FW Park, but you can get away with it at Farmington..


----------



## SpeedRacer

Fish Snatcha said:


> oh I feel you.. you probably do catch big catfish out there, when I talk about Accokeek I'm not even referring to Colonial Farm, I am talking about Farmington Landing (Much Better), and I said most people I see fishing at FW Park is fishing for Bass (throwing lures, not soaking bait), i've caught so many cats in Accokeek I don't even enjoy fishing for them anymore (moved on to saltwater).. With that being said you can be successful at all three places, but you can't fish at night at Colonial, or FW Park, but you can get away with it at Farmington..


I may have to try Farmington Landing. Are there a lot of places to get hung up or is it a pretty snag free place to fish. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish Snatcha

SpeedRacer said:


> I may have to try Farmington Landing. Are there a lot of places to get hung up or is it a pretty snag free place to fish. Thanks in advance.


I don't get snagged to often so it's pretty much snag free.. This spot has a parking lot and you can pretty much fish from your car. Go during high tide (water is not very deep), and try to cast as far as you can.. night crawlers work very good, but cut bait is even better (meaning small fish you catch there).. oh yea during high tide I have caught a few bass on lures, so if it is slow for you, it would be a good look to bring a small pole to throw out lures.. It is a state park located on private property and technically your not suppose to fish at night (they rarely lock the gates, and if the cops come I've been told if you have a valid fishing license they usually let you be. (It will be extremely dark at night, since its pretty much surrounded by woods, but I can imagine the catfishing at night being very productive. I have caught most of my monsters right before it starts to get dark outside)


----------



## SpeedRacer

Thanks for the heads up. Tight lines.


----------



## calverttroutman

I agree that Ft. Washington Park is good for big catfish, but the lighthouse is not where I used to have good luck catching cat. As stated, there are many snags at the lighthouse. So, I have always done my catfishing about 100 yards down from the lighthouse (on the parking lot side, not towards the river trail). I have seen some monsters caught out of here, and it seems to me that shrimp is the best bait although I have heard clam snouts work very well too. Just go there when the tide is nearly high so you can cast out into deep water. As stated, you cannot be there after dark and risk getting locked in if you stick around after dusk. Still, I've seen monsters caught in the early afternoon. High tide and shrimp is the key.


----------



## DauntlessRV

Hi. I have only been fishing for a few months now. I have been to Fort Washington once in my journeys to try and find good shore fishing spots. First time at Fort Washington, I naturally went right down to the Lighthouse around 7:00 to 8:00 PM. This was about three-four weeks ago. Right at the Lighthouse spot, the shore line is covered with broken up concrete blocks (rip-rap?) which must extend out into the water I suppose. The incoming current is ferocious there at that time of day in mid-summer. I was casting out about 20-30 yards or so and in seconds my line would be back at the shoreline and down-current of my spot. I got some definite bites it seemed but also got hung up repeatedly. I lost hooks, line, sinkers, everything a few times. I think you are catching on the concrete blocks offshore or other river bottom debris. There are fish there, I am pretty sure I had some strong bites but lost everything trying to get the line back in. Appreciate the advice on moving away from that spot at Fort Washington. Any other advice on good shore spots in or closed to DC are very welcome. Inclusive of nearby Maryland and Virginia as well. Thank you! Reuben


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I had the same problem getting hung up at conowingo. You just can't bottom fish these types of spots. The best way to fish a spot like that is with lures, or if you're going for cats and other bait eaters use a big bobber that would be able to keep a few ounces of lead from hanging up, attach the weight a little bit above the hook, this will keep it near the bottom. Just keep on casting and letting it drift, if the fish are active they will hit a fast drifting piece of bait, even the catfish.


----------



## captmikestarrett

The road off Farmington is called Warf Rd.

The National Colonial Farm pier is good on incoming tide right side. 

Also the south side of National Harbor behind the Gaylord has some deep water close in. I guide that area and on southern wind days I pull right up to that shore 20 yards out and do very well. There is some meter parking way behind the Gaylord.. Cops will check you out all night so do not be stupid. Take your trash out and no drinkin the adult beverages...

Capt Mike


----------



## ILOVECROAKER

*There 's a spot in Mt.Vernon*

Travel down George Wash. Pkwy. toward Mt. Vernon is an over look of the Potomac. Down below is a beach area and this is where you can catch so good size Cats with no problem. Water drops off around 50 to 75 feet. Earlier this year I caught a 55 pounder Blue Channel Catfish.[video]2012-05-11_22-25-20_457.mp4[/video]


----------



## Fish Snatcha

captmikestarrett said:


> The road off Farmington is called Warf Rd.
> 
> The National Colonial Farm pier is good on incoming tide right side.
> 
> Also the south side of National Harbor behind the Gaylord has some deep water close in. I guide that area and on southern wind days I pull right up to that shore 20 yards out and do very well. There is some meter parking way behind the Gaylord.. Cops will check you out all night so do not be stupid. Take your trash out and no drinkin the adult beverages...
> 
> Capt Mike


Now that I didn't know.. well I did but didn't know we was still allowed to fish around the Harbor.. (and I can see the cops being on your ass about it too)


----------



## DauntlessRV

Hi! Thanks for that info! Would you know what town you are in at that point? Or mile marker on the Parkway? Thanks for your help! Best, Reuben



ILOVECROAKER said:


> Travel down George Wash. Pkwy. toward Mt. Vernon is an over look of the Potomac. Down below is a beach area and this is where you can catch so good size Cats with no problem. Water drops off around 50 to 75 feet. Earlier this year I caught a 55 pounder Blue Channel Catfish.[video]2012-05-11_22-25-20_457.mp4[/video]


----------



## DauntlessRV

Hi. One more question.... partly along the line of this thread. If you were going to go for stripers, from shore or pier, where (on Potomac or tributariies) would you go? I understand the best time for stripers is in spring when they are coming in for spawning. And then they mostly head back out to sea.... no? So are there many stripers still here in fresh water? And, if so, where can you reach them from shore? As for rigging technique and bait... I assume you would go with bloodworms, cut fish?, shad ( they LOVE shad, right?), or what else... lures? And you need to put the bait/rig down in deep water? Thanks. Reuben


----------



## jnmcknig

As for Fort Washington - I fished there and got snagged a lot too. But I also caught a good number of fish - used 6 oz sinkers and just left my cut bait out there until the fish took it. In the fall I caught many small stripers to 24" from the same spot by the lighthouse using the same cut baits that I was using for catfish (as well as on live shiners fished close to shore under bobbers). The bigger ones do come up river in the spring and you can get them while fishing for catfish with cut shad (I'm sure you can get them more easily if you are targeting them specifically). There were lots of them hanging around last fall, though, and I was getting them 12-24" on almost every cast.

I have caught greater numbers of catfish (many 20-30 pounds) at four mile run from the shore in water only 8-10 feet deep. My most recent trips in late July (and last two trips before moving to Seattle) gave six 20+ pound fish on cut bait in about 3 hours (and a bunch of smaller 5-10 pounders. The good thing about fishing at four mile run is there are not many snags, the current is negligible, and it is not very deep. The downside is there is tons of garbage and not many good places to fish from shore, and I don't always feel extremely safe fishing there. I didn't mind fishing in the garbage because I knew I was guaranteed a few fish every time I made the trip.


----------



## gogorome

where is four mile run?


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Went down to Wharf Road off Farmington Rd.*

I went over to Wharf Road off Farmington Saturday evening. It is a pretty spot on the river. There is a Warning sign right there that sewage overflows from the local water treatment plant go into the river right near that spot and not to touch the water, swim in it, much less take fish out of it and eat. That was a bit disconcerting but the water looked good to my x-ray eyeballs so I fished there anyway. I was trying a mix of chicken hearts, gizzards, livers as bait to see what kind of response I would get from Cats. Water is pretty shallow there, can not reach more than a couple feet of water based on my casting ability. And I didn't have that much weight loaded on to help.

Anyway, spent an hour or two and got skunked. Oh well! Gave it a shot. By the way there are a ton of tiny little fish running around right at your feet at that spot. Best, Reuben





twcrawford said:


> Ditto. FT Washington Park is a bass spot and Accokeek (Farmington) is the cat spot


----------



## jnmcknig

gogorome said:


> where is four mile run?


It's a small creek immediately south of Reagan airport. GW parkway crosses it. I have had great luck fishing just east of the GW parkway (close to the creek mouth) on the side opposite of the airport on the early half of outgoing tide using cut bait. It never takes more than 15 minutes to get a mess of bites and usually catch several fish within the first hour of fishing.


----------



## seemoreglass

jnmcknig said:


> It's a small creek immediately south of Reagan airport. GW parkway crosses it. I have had great luck fishing just east of the GW parkway (close to the creek mouth) on the side opposite of the airport on the early half of outgoing tide using cut bait. It never takes more than 15 minutes to get a mess of bites and usually catch several fish within the first hour of fishing.


Safe to eat?


----------



## jnmcknig

seemoreglass said:


> Safe to eat?


I would not eat fish out of there because it is close to a warm water discharge that I think comes from a water treatment plant. However, I am pretty nervous about eating any fish out of the Potomac. I have seen some people keeping some carp caught in the area but I absolutely wouldn't eat any of the bigger fish since they store way more toxins than the smaller ones.


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Four Mile Run- Where is it?*

It is directly off the GW Parkway (in Virginia) as you head North from DC. I believe that is correct. Google it and you should be able to verify. Best, Reuben



gogorome said:


> where is four mile run?


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Trip to Gaylord's/National Harbor.*

Hi. Went over to National Harbor to check it out. Nice scene there with everyone shopping away at the big-buck stores and trying to out up-scale each other. But on to the fishing! I did NOT follow instructions and did NOT park behind Gaylord's. I went south of Gaylord's and drove right up close to the shore on the undeveloped parcel of land there. I went out on a little dock and put my line out. Ten minutes later, a nasty private security guard with a big piece on her hip scolded me and told me that this was National Harbor land and not Gaylord property and to get the hell off. She was as mean as they come with her bright red lipstick and smart private security guard outfit. It even said she was a Lieutenant in the National Harbor private Security Force. I am not sure if parking behind Gaylord's would have give me access to a fishing spot. I guess if my car wasn't there (by the fishing spot) I would have been harder to spot but she looked like she made the rounds every half-hour or so and loved to intimidate "trespassers."










captmikestarrett said:


> The road off Farmington is called Warf Rd.
> 
> The National Colonial Farm pier is good on incoming tide right side.
> 
> Also the south side of National Harbor behind the Gaylord has some deep water close in. I guide that area and on southern wind days I pull right up to that shore 20 yards out and do very well. There is some meter parking way behind the Gaylord.. Cops will check you out all night so do not be stupid. Take your trash out and no drinkin the adult beverages...
> 
> Capt Mike


----------

